# How fast do pleco's grow?



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

When I bought my 55g in July, 2010 it came with a 5" long pleco. He is now in my 100g and he hasn't grown at all that I can tell. I was told at the time of purchase it was a common pleco. He is well fed and appears happy. 

Somewhere I have a real good picture of him I will post, if I can find it.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I got a BNP in my 90 gallon. When i got him he was less than 2 inches, in a few months he has grown to about 5 1/2 inches. I guess their growth rate depends on tank size, diet and im sure there are other factors. Are you sure its a common pleco, i know there are plecos like teh BNP that stay small maybe he is one of those


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

My pleco has not a bristle, anywhere. From the pictures I have seen he looks like a common to me. He must be a runt, which is okay with me. Thank you for the input.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I couldn't find the picture I wanted so I took a few more of this guy. Sorry for the quality. At least you get an idea of his coloration.


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

it REALLY depends on what kind of pleco you got. some only get 3'' some get 3'.
im assuming you just got a 'regular' pleco, Plecostomus hypostomus, and will probably have the potential to get 18'' or more luckily they dont grow too fast and you can probably have it in there for no more than a year. you will have to remove it and put it in a bigger tank or give it to someone who can.
in the future look for smaller bristlenosed plecos for a 10 gallon. the L183 white-seam looks really nice and never gets bigger than 3''. many other bristlenoses will work the white-seams are just my favorite


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Feb 11, 2011)

rtbob said:


> I couldn't find the picture I wanted so I took a few more of this guy. Sorry for the quality. At least you get an idea of his coloration.


If it is one off the big guys it can grow a few inches a yr. easy. The small plecos need just over a year from hatching to reach a mature size of 4 ìnches or so. I`m a breeder. Doug *r2


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With commons there are several different types but each can grow differently. Don't think you have a runt, if anything he could be stunted but may grow in the 100.

They do get big.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Female BNP do not show the bristles as much. I got one when it was very small and there was no sign of bristles so i was concerned. I thought it was a common pleco but as it grew they started to come out of its face at about 6 months.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Female bns will sometimes get bristles but only around the mouth. If it has bristles on top of its head its a male.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah the bristles on the mouth are very small, if the fish is a juvie you wont even notice them.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

IME when I got a common pleco, he was about 3.5" and after about 2 months, he has grown to about 5" so I have to return him to the lfs.


----------

